# How much does your BikesDirect Bike Weigh?



## SilentAssassin

Please list the model, size, and a pic if possible. I want to start a database of actual weights of the bikes here, that way people who are interested in a bikesdirect bike can factor in the weight, since it isn't listed on the site.


----------



## bobthib

Immortal Pro, 56 cm, Stock set up w/o pedals 18.5 lbs


----------



## bobthib

2010 Motobecane Cafe Sprint, Lg, 22.5 lbs stock w/o pedals


----------



## tone22

I don't have a pic but i have a mercier aero tt that with speedplay light action pedals and carbon cages and with tire change to vittoria rubio pro 3's it weighs 21.24lbs with the stock shimano crap still on it. Easton ea90 wheels and sram rival already ordered will put it under 20lbs. Frame is a 60


----------



## ohvrolla

I want to say a little over 21 pounds for my 54cm Windsor Fens. Bit heavy. Don't know what some GOOD wheels and crankset (FSA Vero triple/square taper currently) would drop it down to, but the bike fits me good, rides good, and the Shimano 105 performs smooth so I don't get caught up on the weight.


----------



## dayhiker

ohvrolla said:


> I want to say a little over 21 pounds for my 54cm Windsor Fens. Bit heavy. Don't know what some GOOD wheels and crankset (FSA Vero triple/square taper currently) would drop it down to, but the bike fits me good, rides good, and the Shimano 105 performs smooth so I don't get caught up on the weight.



The Windsor website says 19.2#'s. That's quite a difference between advertised and actual weight.


----------



## bobthib

dayhiker said:


> The Windsor website says 19.2#'s. That's quite a difference between advertised and actual weight.


That's not much help. What size and actual weight?


----------



## dayhiker

bobthib said:


> That's not much help. What size and actual weight?


It doesn't qualify the size they base the weight on and the weight ist listed just as I listed it.


----------



## bobthib

dayhiker said:


> It doesn't qualify the size they base the weight on and the weight ist listed just as I listed it.


You can be sure the weight is for the smallest size. But you have missed the point of the post. The OP wants to build a database of actual model/size/weight of BD bikes in stock condition.

So what size and weight is your bike?


----------



## dayhiker

bobthib said:


> You can be sure the weight is for the smallest size. But you have missed the point of the post. The OP wants to build a database of actual model/size/weight of BD bikes in stock condition.
> 
> So what size and weight is your bike?


I'm clear on the point. I noticed the weight listed of an actual bike and that it differed a good bit from the listed weight (since I was looking at the bike just yesterday) that I thought I'd comment.

I bought a 19" moto elite (hybrid) a few months ago to ridge with the kiddos. It's escaleted to where I now ride with a guy with a Trek 1.5 and another with a CF framed Specialized....which leads me back into a state of gear lust. I didn't set out to be a road rider, but it looks like I'm headed this way which has me checking these threads.

I'll see if I can't weigh my bike and report back. I did a bathroom scale weight a few weeks ago and think it was 28.5#, but will confirm. That correlated pretty well with what's listed, btw.


----------



## bobthib

Day, I owe you an apology. I was not following the thread close and I thought it was your post about the Windsor.

Anyway, 19.2# for what I assume to be the 46cm frame and "a little over" 21 for a 54 cm might not be too far off. Of course, the 19.2 is probably "a bit shy" and the 21+ of the poster might be a little off. I use the "weigh myself then weigh myself and the bike" method, and our sale only reads 0.5# increments.

Then there is always the issue of weighing "apples to apples" I don't know for sure, but I bet the "mfgr's" weight doesn't include pedals as they are seldom sold on road bikes and are billed as "free." And those cheap wellgo's are not light. I bet they are 1# themselves.

Anyway, thanks for adding your Elite's weigh in. Having fun with the kiddos? I salvaged a NEXT ($88 new at wally world) from a dumpster, and spent $20 and an hr getting it ridable. That's my kiddo bike :^)


----------



## ohvrolla

dayhiker said:


> The Windsor website says 19.2#'s. That's quite a difference between advertised and actual weight.


Just double checked and with nashbar special pedals at an "alleged" 286g, two aluminum water bottle cages adding 120g or more, and mini air pump adding another 100g I tipped the scales at 22 lbs on the dot. Also riding with a different saddle than stock and didn't bother to compare. So stripped the bike would probably be 20.75 lbs give or take. I'm leery of Nashbar's supposed weight so I'll give the bike the benefit of the doubt and say 20.5 lbs which is inline with what I THOUGHT I weighed it at, but I was obviously off a pound . The Windsor website is listing their smallest bike for the 19.2 lbs, which may be a little optimistic.


----------



## dayhiker

No apology needed.

We have the same scale 

Yeah, I bought it because I knew I wanted better than a Walgoose, but wasn't ready to go all in. I wanted a bike to ride in adjacent neighborhoods and one that wouldn't crap out if I hopped a curb, but one I could ride around in the mornings for exercise before work. Now I'm trying to keep up with a guy on a 13# speedster. My gearhead (I'm an engineer) self kicked in and I had to go learn how the chain ring ratios work. Middle chainring at 60 rpm I'm losing 180 feet per minute on those guys. My wife might kill me if I pick up another hobby. I'm learning to sail a sailboat and I'm big into backpacking.




bobthib said:


> Day, I owe you an apology. I was not following the thread close and I thought it was your post about the Windsor.
> 
> Anyway, 19.2# for what I assume to be the 46cm frame and "a little over" 21 for a 54 cm might not be too far off. Of course, the 19.2 is probably "a bit shy" and the 21+ of the poster might be a little off. I use the "weigh myself then weigh myself and the bike" method, and our sale only reads 0.5# increments.
> 
> Then there is always the issue of weighing "apples to apples" I don't know for sure, but I bet the "mfgr's" weight doesn't include pedals as they are seldom sold on road bikes and are billed as "free." And those cheap wellgo's are not light. I bet they are 1# themselves.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for adding your Elite's weigh in. Having fun with the kiddos? I salvaged a NEXT ($88 new at wally world) from a dumpster, and spent $20 and an hr getting it ridable. That's my kiddo bike :^)


----------



## mikeyp.1

My 53 Ti Heat 17.8 w/o pedals-Bicycling mag weight the full Ultegra version at 17.5 and I think you can guestimate the lower ultegra version at 18-all size 53


----------



## unboringuy

mikeyp,

How do you like the Heat? I was all set to order one, but they were out of stock in my size. So I went with the Ti Ultegra, which I should receive later this week.


----------



## mikeyp.1

I like it -nice and smooth-been screwing around with different wheel and tire combinations-doubt if there is much dif between mine and yours.


----------



## MKGcentury

Have a Bottecchia Euro Sprint from about 3 or so years ago. Weight was listed at 16.9 lbs, I remember that out of the box mine was a bit less than half a pound heavier. It was 17.3 out of the box with no pedals. I did not care much that it weighed more than it said (even though I ride a small frame). Besides scales do differ a bit, and less than half a pound is not an issue (I wanted the Campy it came with). I have reduced it by a bit more than a pound with a new stem, carbon seatpost, saddle, handlebar, skewers, a slightly lighter wheelset (suprisingly the original wheels were not too bad and I put them on my old bike). Most of those upgrades (besides the wheelset which only had a 100g reduction) were cheap. 
I could switch the Alu frame for a CF one, that would probaly take off a pound. But I actually dont mind the Alu frame much, it is sturdy. Despite what people say about BD fames this one is a Columbus Zonal, and it is quite good. I think BD frames get a bad rap for no reason.

However, BD does seem to skimp out on some of the smaller parts like the seatpost, stem, and seat (that original seat was a true pain in the butt, worst seat I ever rode on). However, i was able to find cheap upgrades on Ebay and Nashbar to suit. 

Weight is overrated though. I think that it is not too important. Good components are important (Campy Record 10 is IMHO the best), ride quailty is more important (the bike rides well), durability is (no major issues with the bike after a bit over 3 years). A pound or so of weight off the bike will not make a difference (heck if you want less weight just hit the gym).


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

2010 Windsor Knight: 20.5# with pedals (stock VP clipless pedals)


----------



## ohvrolla

Good looking bike, now get rid of that abomination of a saddle


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

ohvrolla said:


> Good looking bike, now get rid of that abomination of a saddle


Absolutely NOT! 

I actually was thinking of switching it out, but then I did a 75 mile ride and it was comfy the entire time. For whatever reason, it works for me and I'm not going to mess with it.


----------



## TheRealKTrain

Fantom Cross Pro : 22.4 lbs with old shimano 545 spd's in size 56cm


----------



## 2wd

Motobecane, Outcast 29er, ss, with stock pedals and toe clips plus 2 wtr bttle cages 24 lbs. Real happy with this bike after changeing the stock seat!

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/outcast29_2100.jpg


----------



## andgott

Motobecane Century Comp, 55cm, Fully 'dressed', About 19.8 lbs-










That's WITH some kind of clunky toe clip pedals, computer, bottle cages, and tool bag... Basically, the weight it is when I ride it. The only change since the photo is a new, only slightly lighter (but MUCH more comfortable) saddle. Probably shaved a few grams off, but who's counting.

-Andrew


----------



## orangeclymer

56cm Le Champion CF 18.5lbs without full bottle.


----------



## RacerOne

2010 Fantom Cross Outlaw, 58cm, 23lbs, 6 ounces with Look Quartz pedals.


----------



## bfrinkus

2009 Motobecane Mirago Pro 58cm, 22.6 lbs, ready to ride with pedals and seat. Does not include any water bottle cages, tri bars, extra tubes, etc.


----------



## Vibe

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> 2010 Windsor Knight: 20.5# with pedals (stock VP clipless pedals)


Wow that looks great...deciding between this or the fens.....


----------



## onsight512

Motobecane Le Champion Team Titanium arrived on Monday. With a small headlight, trip computer, rear light, small seat bag (with one tube and tire levers), and Shimano SPD Road Touring pedals, the bike shop scale read 17.90 pounds. It's a size 51 (seat tube) which has a 54cm top tube.

98 miles on the bike in three days and I'm really liking it.


----------



## tottyb

2011 Windsor Fens size 56 ; Weighs 22.5 lbs. - digital bathroom scale, so +/- 0.5 lbs.


----------



## unboringuy

With or without me on it???


----------



## shill

*Mercier Corvus AL and Bottecchia BZ78 Team*

Mercier Corvus AL, 54 cm, stock, with pedals, 21.5 lbs.










Also, my wife's Bottecchia BZ78 Team - Dura-Ace, 50 cm, stock, with pedals, 19.5 lbs.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

58 Gran Premio Pro with Ultegra comes in stock at around 19-19.5 lbs. I read where a Gran Premio Inferno with SRAM Red weighed in at 18 lbs but he swapped out super light rims, a lighter saddle, changed the stem and handlebars and added egg beater pedals. 
My bike totals out at 22.5 lbs with touring pedals, Brooks B17 saddle, and lots of junk in my seat bag but my scales weigh heavy so it might be a little lighter.


----------



## going for broke

Motobecane Sprint 58cm weighs 21 even with under seat bag with tube,co2, multi tool and levers. Advertised to weigh 19.5 without pedals so I will buy that.


----------



## mopartodd

2011 MOTOBECANE LeChampion CF LTD, 54cm Selle Italia SLR gelflow saddle, 44cm Ritchey bars, Torelli stem, pedals and Garmin sensors.

19.0 lbs on a Park Tool shop scale


----------



## Ian45

Le Champ Ti 59cm at a tad under 18.5 pounds dry. I think its finally where I want it.


----------



## Brian_D

Motobecane - Immortal Force - stock without pedals, 16.9#'s.


----------



## kabex

Ian45 said:


> Le Champ Ti 59cm at a tad under 18.5 pounds dry. I think its finally where I want it.


How did you remove the decals?


----------



## mochodurazo

kabex said:


> How did you remove the decals?


doesnt this void the warranty????

sick stealth look.


----------



## chk

59 Le Champ Team Ti. Out of the box set up without pedals - 16 pounds. With pedals and 2 water bottle cages - 17.4.


----------



## Ian45

mochodurazo said:


> doesnt this void the warranty????
> 
> sick stealth look.


You know if it does void the warranty for some stupid reason so be it. Looking at it logically if my frame cracks I do not see how me taking off the decals could have had anything to do with it. If BD and Motobecane have integrity they would still warranty the frame I would hope. I am sure they could tell they made the frame. If anyone has any information on the reasoning on why removing the decals would void the warranty please do tell. 

I removed the decals with Acetone and a cloth. I wear protective gloves and take my time. It does not come off fast but it will come off.


----------



## Jim52

*Le Champion Team Ti*

Swapped out the saddle with a Specialized Milano. Had to swap out the pedals because my right foot goes numb when riding on the ball of the foot. I need to ride on the arch of the foot. Used Avenir Ultralight pedals (260g). Added two bottle cages.

The LBS that assembled the bike weighed it with these changes at 17 pounds 8 ounces. They were very impressed with the bike and so was I !!


----------



## mopartodd

Jim52 said:


> Swapped out the saddle with a Specialized Milano. Had to swap out the pedals because my right foot goes numb when riding on the ball of the foot. I need to ride on the arch of the foot. Used Avenir Ultralight pedals (260g). Added two bottle cages.
> 
> The LBS that assembled the bike weighed it with these changes at 17 pounds 8 ounces. They were very impressed with the bike and so was I !!


What size bike?

I'm having a real hard time believing these Ti bikes are lighter than my CF bike. lol


----------



## gmleonard

Kestrel RT800 with Sram Red ( I bought it in 2008) it was a little over 16. I've made some mods and as of yesterday it is 15.4. I'm trying to break 15 without breaking the bank

mods = Specialized toupe pro, Kestrel SL carbon Bar, Ritchey 4 Axis carbon stem, Red compact crank, Nokons, Ti skewers, Rol Race SL wheels, Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires with lightweigt tubes, Red 1091 chain, Red powerdome 11 -26, Profile Design Elite Karbon Kage,


----------



## Jim52

mopartodd said:


> What size bike?
> 
> I'm having a real hard time believing these Ti bikes are lighter than my CF bike. lol


mine is a size 53. The Motobecane website says the weight of the Ti Champion Team is between 15.7 (48c) and 16.5 (59c) without pedals, so I don't see anything unusual.

What type of bike do you have?


----------



## Jim52

For Mopartodd:

From the Motobecane website (I can't link yet, I don't have 10 posts):

Your bike (Le Champion CF LTD):
Weight / MSRP
17.25 lbs, approx. 51cm no pedals/reflectors / $3195*

My bike:
Weight / MSRP
15.8 lbs, approx. 48cm no pedals/reflectors / $6995*


----------



## mopartodd

Jim52 said:


> For Mopartodd:
> 
> From the Motobecane website (I can't link yet, I don't have 10 posts):
> 
> Your bike (Le Champion CF LTD):
> Weight / MSRP
> 17.25 lbs, approx. 51cm no pedals/reflectors / $3195*
> 
> My bike:
> Weight / MSRP
> 15.8 lbs, approx. 48cm no pedals/reflectors / $6995*


Maybe I should have bought the Ti bike. lol


----------



## adstein

Stock Motobecane Century Elite Ti 55cm 20.6# including pedals.


----------



## Local Hero

My 54cm Team Track.
As pictured 
with heavy pedals, a 16T freewheel & 16T cog and a gopro










16.5 lbs. 

I could remove the camera, freewheel, and swap the pedals to some speedplays to drop 1.5lbs. 

I could also swap the bars, stem, and seatpost for carbon.


----------



## marcalans

adstein, I am considering buying a Century Ti. How do you like the bike? Does it really put you in a more upright riding position and is it comfortable? Is the steering a little sluggish due to the long wheelbase and chainstays? I'm having a hard time deciding between this and the Le Champion Ti.


----------



## adstein

*Good long distance bike but not a racer*

The bike is very well built and a great long distance ride. It is really almost a touring setup; albeit a very light one  You definitely have more of a relaxed upright position. However, you don't get the immediate acceleration you would expect on a racing bike. Sizing is a little odd as I am only 5' 8" and am on the 55cm bike. It is a little big but the 53 with the lower headset seemed like it would be to aggressive for me. 

Good luck.


----------



## AndyPanda

*Le Champion Team Titanium 59cm*

16.5 lbs without pedals 17lbs with Time RXS pedals 

This is the team version with full Dura-Ace grupo (even bb, crank, chain - all Dura-Ace). The carbon fork has carbon steerer - but alloy seatpost, stem, bars and CroMo saddle rails could be swapped for lighter, CF or Ti parts. Still pretty light for a 59cm frame.


----------



## equinoxx

Le Champ Ti Heat (sram rival, mavic aksium wheelset) 51cm

17.5 lbs out of the box without pedals.


----------



## motobecane69

I have the Immortal Heat Carbon fiber with Full force group and Ksyrium elite wheels. IT came out of the box at 16.5lbs and that is in a 62cm frame so it's pretty light. I sold the Ksyriums because I already had some 32 spoke velocity fusions that weighed the same and being a clyde I wanted a trustier wheelset for day to day use. I also have a set of chinese tubulars htat actually weigh in about 250 grams less than those other wheels. 
Just weighed it again with my bathroom scale and with pedals, and 2 alloy bottle cages, computer, and seat bag with the carbon tubulars with a continental competition 19mm up front and a vittoria rally 21mm on the rear and it weighed in at 16.8. Not bad at all for a sub $2000 bike.

not a great pic


----------



## paulfeng

*"2012" Le Champion SL Ti, 51cm - 17.16 lbs*

17.16 lbs according to bike shop scale.

This is w/out pedals, reflectors, but before removal of the spoke protector. I suppose you also could ditch the valves' caps and knurled rings (I am in the school of keeping 'em on), and get it closer to 17.1 than 17.2.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Windsor Wellington 3.0 53cm*

24.3 lbs per lbs er, Mountaineering store scale. Stock as shown with alu water bottle cage xtra. See why acronyms suck ?  With 36-spoke wheels and pretty beefy or at least dense rims.


----------



## wooglins

55cm Motobecane Century Pro, 19.0 lbs out of the box with no pedals (listed at 18.5 in the 50cm size on the website).

Now it weighs 18.5 loaded up with bag, pedals, etc. Upgraded a few parts to compensate for the weight of the extra parts.


----------



## SolitaryRider

54cm Mercier Galaxy AL SC2 = 25 lbs. (Not bad for a $300 bike!)


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

SolitaryRider said:


> Mercier Galaxy AL SC2 = 25 lbs. (Not bad for a $300 bike!)


Pics or it didn't happen. If you dont have a Photobucket or Picasa site, you can e-mail them to me and I'll post.


----------



## SolitaryRider

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. If you dont have a Photobucket or Picasa site, you can e-mail them to me and I'll post.


I'll be posting pics... maybe even a video review.... - in a review which I'll post in a thread dedicated to it. Just didn't have time today before it got dark, as my UPS guy comes really late, and I was in the middle of baling of hay.

EDIT: Oh, you mean pics of me weighing it? Didn't even think of that, but can-do! I actually did the weight thing 4 times- i.e. weighed myself, then myself holding the bike- four separate times. 3 times I got 25 lbs. Once I got 23 lbs! (Couldn't weigh much more than 25, 'cause with the box and packing materials, it weighed 29 according to UPS- and believe me, I used to have a UPS account...they're very fussy about accurate weights- rounding up to the next nearest pound)


----------



## wooglins

55cm Motobecane Century Pro, 19.0 lbs out of the box with no pedals (listed at 18.5 in the 50cm size on the website).

Now it weighs 18.5 loaded up with bag, pedals, etc. Upgraded a few parts to compensate for the weight of the extra parts.

No picture yet, not enough posts.


----------



## flatsix911

55 cm Bottecchia CF79 Team with pedals, and carbon bars ... 16.98 lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

flatsix911 said:


> 55 cm Bottecchia CF79 Team with pedals, and carbon bars ... 16.98 lbs :thumbsup:


Is that a Bikes Direct bike ???

Edit: or anything close ???


----------



## flatsix911

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Is that a Bikes Direct bike ???
> Edit: or anything close ???


Yes, they sold them 3+ years ago with Campy and are still available on eBay with DA7900 :thumbsup:

BOTTECCHIA CARBON FIBER ROAD BIKE DURA-ACE NEW 2010 | eBay


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

I also found them online at Cycle Spectrum, which seems to be a outlet retail store for Bikes Direct. Nice Bike :thumbsup: Does the Botte correspond to any model on the Bikes Direct Web Page ??


----------



## LongIslandTom

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> I also found them online at Cycle Spectrum, which seems to be a outlet retail store for Bikes Direct. Nice Bike :thumbsup: Does the Botte correspond to any model on the Bikes Direct Web Page ??


The Bottecchia's frame looks like the one used on their current Century line: Carbon Roadbikes - 2010 Motobecane Century Comp


----------



## wooglins

LongIslandTom said:


> The Bottecchia's frame looks like the one used on their current Century line:


I closely inspected the pictures and it looks identical. Nice bike, but has some house components that are difficult to identify.


----------



## paulfeng

I had a shop check the bike out, true & tension wheels, etc.

Without the spoke-protector / dork-disk / pie-plate, it weighed in at 17.06 lbs. I don't believe the spoke protector weighted a whole tenth of a pound, so there must be some imprecision in the scale and/or some other differences with the bike. I also weighed it at home and, limited to 0.1 lb resolution, got 17.1.




paulfeng said:


> 17.16 lbs according to bike shop scale.
> 
> This is w/out pedals, reflectors, but before removal of the spoke protector. I suppose you also could ditch the valves' caps and knurled rings (I am in the school of keeping 'em on), and get it closer to 17.1 than 17.2.


----------



## flatsix911

LongIslandTom said:


> The Bottecchia's frame looks like the one used on their current Century line: Carbon Roadbikes - 2010 Motobecane Century Comp





wooglins said:


> I closely inspected the pictures and it looks identical. Nice bike, but has some house components that are difficult to identify.


You guys have a very sharp eye for details ... :thumbsup:
The Bottecchia frame is identical to the Century frame at BD.

Carbon Road Bikes, Roadbikes - 2011 Motobecane Century Team


----------



## paulfeng

*Wheel weight for Le Champion Ti SL*

I weighed just the Ksyrium Equipe wheels (with tires/tubes, skewers, cassette) and the pair came to 5.9 lbs.

FWIW, this is almost exactly what I came up with when adding up the claimed weights of all the constituent parts. (Manufacturers provide wheel weights w/out skewers & rim strips, right?)


----------



## motobecane69

paulfeng said:


> I weighed just the Ksyrium Equipe wheels (with tires/tubes, skewers, cassette) and the pair came to 5.9 lbs.
> 
> FWIW, this is almost exactly what I came up with when adding up the claimed weights of all the constituent parts. (Manufacturers provide wheel weights w/out skewers & rim strips, right?)


manf wheel weights are without skewers, casette, rim tape, tires, tubes. they are just the hubs, rim, and spokes. now obviously there are tons of variations to be had. there are tubes that are 50 grams and tubes that are 120 grams. tires that are 200 grams, tires that are 300 grams casettes that are 175 grams and casettes that are 375 grams. lots of places to save weight on wheels.


----------



## paulfeng

motobecane69 said:


> lots of places to save weight on wheels.


...which, I will add, is not a direction I am going in. Just reporting what my wheels weigh as is.


----------



## B05

I wish Moto just quit on putting cheesy decals. I really want their CF bikes but the decals just turn me off.

I love my Vent Noir to death but Moto just went crazy with the decals.

I'll put the weight of my VN as soon as I get to my LBS.

btw, those Bottechia bikes AINT TOO BAD @ $1900 w/ DA. damn. You get a CF + DA (man, if they went with a DA crank I'd probably be buying one now) under $2000. That's probably the cheapest bike I've seen frame/component wise ever.


----------



## brueg

*2011 Motobecane Immortal Inferno*

2011 Motobecane Immortal Inferno SRAM RED, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels
I have two scales. One is a inexpensive digital luggage scale and the other is a 80.00 HoMedics digital scale. Since the HoMedics reads my weight the same as my Docs and Gym I'll use those weights. Weighed myself with and without the bike.
59cm 16.4 out of the box. 
Ready to ride with my pedals, bottle cages and speedo. lighter tires ,tubes and seat. Seat was only 10 grams lighter. 16.6. 
The tires that came on the bike are wire bead 290 grams the tubes 91 grams. My tires are front 209 rear 231. The specialized tubes I use are 67 grams. I weighed these myself with a small digital scale from Walmart.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

I'm really eyeing the Kestrel Evoke 2: Shimano Ultegra equipped Road Bikes - 2011 Kestrel Talon Road Bicycles with Shimano Ultegra group | Save up to 60% off List prices

Full Ultegra group, except for the wheels/hubs which are Mavic Aksium. For $2k that would be a significant upgrade to my aluminum Windsor Knight. I love my Windsor, but a super light CF bike...yummy.


----------



## flatsix911

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I'm really eyeing the Kestrel Evoke 2: Shimano Ultegra equipped Road Bikes - 2011 Kestrel Talon Road Bicycles with Shimano Ultegra group
> 
> Full Ultegra group, except for the wheels/hubs which are Mavic Aksium. For $2k that would be a significant upgrade to my aluminum Windsor Knight. I love my Windsor, but a super light CF bike...yummy.


Beautiful bike :thumbsup:
Also take a look at the Kestrel RT800SL 
 Kestrel RT800SL Shimano Ultegra


----------



## stephen9666

58.5 cm Gravity Liberty 2

Disclaimer - this is pretty unscientific. I used a bathroom scale.

Also, the weight includes several accessories I've added to the bike: front and rear lights, seat bag with a tube and a few other things, tire pump and a mirror. (I hadn't yet added the tire pump when I took the pic).

211 lbs - total weight of me and the bike
188 lbs - total weight of my fat ass
----------
23 lbs - total weight of bike with accessories


----------



## wooglins

So here is mine. 17lbs loaded up and ready to go. Only thing I might replace is the fork to an Easton SC90 SL to match the wheels, and stiffen up the front end (it does not seem loose to me, really just the goofy excuse).


----------



## SolitaryRider

That is a darn nice bike, Wooglins! Amazing for the price!


----------



## wooglins

SolitaryRider said:


> That is a darn nice bike, Wooglins! Amazing for the price!


Thanks I am lucky to have it.

I have upgraded a few items, but have gotten some amazing deals on the upgrades. All told I have well under 2k invested including the cost of the bike, and just the 2011 Easton EA90 SLX's go for nearly half that at retail prices.

I got very lucky and found a racer that had two sets of the eastons and needed a set of bombproof training wheels, so I swapped the Aksiums that came on the bike for the EA90 SLX's. The seat actually ended up being the most expensive upgrade, but you gotta get a good seat, the bones deserve it.

Other items that were upgraded:

Seatpost- Campy Record Carbon Fiber (got it from a discount junk bin at local boutique bike shop)
Pedals- Time Carbon IClic's (Clearing them out with the IClic 2's coming out soon)
Skewers- Salsa (not needed but bikeisland.com has them crazy cheap)
Brake Pads- This is a requirement with the Cane Creek brakes.

Upcoming upgrades:

Fork- Easton EC90 SL Curved. (This is possible but not confirmed as those forks can be had on sale right now for 200 bones)


----------



## SolitaryRider

Ah, I was wondering why I didn't see that bike on the BD site with those wheels..... Personally, I probably wouldn't know the difference, but I sure like the way your wheels look!


----------



## WTFcyclist

SilentAssassin said:


> Please list the model, size, and a pic if possible. I want to start a database of actual weights of the bikes here, that way people who are interested in a bikesdirect bike can factor in the weight, since it isn't listed on the site.


Does anybody know the weight of Motobecane Super Strada?
If I decided to buy it. I'll take 56cm.


----------



## Samadhi

motobecane69 said:


> I<snip>
> 
> not a great pic


But the picture of Miles makes up for it .


----------



## treedroppings

WTFcyclist said:


> Does anybody know the weight of Motobecane Super Strada?
> If I decided to buy it. I'll take 56cm.


mine is 54cm, and weighs about 21 lbs with plastic 'commuter' pedals


----------



## raymonda

Here's my Mercier, 520, lugged, steel ride. Total weight as pictured is 17.5 lbs


----------



## Al Young

Been waiting for someone to post weight for a Dawes s.s. Anybody out there?


----------



## MattintheCrown

59cm LeChampion Ti Fire. Here it is, brand new:










Here's the weight as my bathroom scale registers it (with pedals, but nothing else):


----------



## MixMastaPJ

My 56cm Motobecane Record with clipless SPD-SLs weighs 24 lbs

(yuck)


----------



## MixMastaPJ

Changed the wheels and cages out to Ksyrium Elites and Velocity Traps

down to 21 on the bathroom scale (3 lbs less!)


----------



## SolitaryRider

I can't believe a stock Record weighs that much- my $300 Mercier Galaxy SC2 weighs 25 lbs......


----------



## MixMastaPJ

Might be the scale. I'm probably gonna invest in a hanging one soon.


----------



## rover19

My new *Windsor Knight* weighs in at just over 23 pounds. That's with the following: 

-pedals
-(empty) water bottles in aluminum cages
-wired trip computer with speed and cadence sensors
-front and rear LED lights, and
- a small (empty) underseat bag


----------



## wooglins

I have decided that if you are not within 10lbs of your optimum performance weight, then whether your bike weighs 25lbs or 15lbs makes no difference. Plus it is much, much cheaper to lose 10lbs from your bum than your bike.


----------



## SolitaryRider

wooglins said:


> I have decided that if you are not within 10lbs of your optimum performance weight, then whether your bike weighs 25lbs or 15lbs makes no difference. Plus it is much, much cheaper to lose 10lbs from your bum than your bike.


Exactly! I lost 20 lbs. since I bought my bicycle- and I notice the difference. Imagine what it would have cost to lose 20 lbs. off the weight of the bike?! I still have about 30 more pounds to lose....so it'll be getting even better!

I look forward to the day that I can say "I lost 50 lbs. since I bought my bike". I guess by comparison, 5 lbs. off the weight of a bike would hardly be noticeable!


----------



## billetproofcustoms

*Motobecane nemesis SRAM Rival equipped*

Here is my custom build...Motobecane Nemesis frame,Kenisis carbon fork, Sram rival components, campy brakes, custom paint and decals. weighs 18.8 pounds with pedals.


----------



## billetproofcustoms

*Custom Motobecane Nemesis*

18.9 pounds with pedals as pictured.


----------



## Peter_Klim

billetproofcustoms said:


> 18.9 pounds with pedals as pictured.


Nice bike. You know you posted it twice? Forgot to mention the size each time. Can you please supply that information, as per request of OP. Thanks.


----------



## billetproofcustoms

The bike is 49cm, my apologies for not posting the size earlier.



Peter_Klim said:


> Nice bike. You know you posted it twice? Forgot to mention the size each time. Can you please supply that information, as per request of OP. Thanks.


----------



## MD_007

Condor SuperBird S6-D - 58 cm with pedals that came with it came in at 20.48 lbs according to REI's scale.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

SolitaryRider said:


> Exactly! I lost 20 lbs. since I bought my bicycle- and I notice the difference. Imagine what it would have cost to lose 20 lbs. off the weight of the bike?! I still have about 30 more pounds to lose....so it'll be getting even better!
> 
> I look forward to the day that I can say "I lost 50 lbs. since I bought my bike". I guess by comparison, 5 lbs. off the weight of a bike would hardly be noticeable!


I can say that. I could also say I lost 60lbs since I bought my bike. But then over the winter I had to say I lost 50lbs again....then 45lbs....but I'm back to 53 so it never ends.
Pass me another piece of pizza!!


----------



## nick64

My Gravity Liberty X, 50 cm. Upgraded with:

1. Neuvation wheels, R28 aero front and M28 aero rear.
2. Continental GP4000S tires, 23 mm. (Also have a pair of 25 mm).
3. Easton EA70 seatpost.
4. Sette Rez saddle.
5. 90 mm Aeon Stem from pricepoint.
4. Shimano SPD pedals.

20 lbs. on my digital bathroom scale.


----------



## gdfred88

I just got my 59cm Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti delivered this evening. I stopped to weight it once I had the saddle, handlebars and wheels/tires mounted. Everything is entirely stock as of right now. Entire Shimano Ultegra top to bottom (175cm 53/39 crank), with Ritchey 44cm bars, stem, saddle and post.

Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bikes | Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - 2012 Motobecane Le Champion SL Ti

The weight of the 59cm LeChamp SL Ti bike assembled without pedals is.... (drum rolls please!!!) 

6.56kg (17.6lb)

The 105 pedals which came gratis with the bike weight.....

322gm (10.4oz)

Making the entire stock bike without reflectors a grand total of.....

6.88Kg (18.4lb) Not bad for a 59cm bike and that is before I fill the tires and frame with helium!!!

(Pictures soon!)


----------



## jackfish

2012 Motobecane LeChampion Titanium 53cm

17.2 pounds without pedals, but with the rear reflector. 17.8 pounds with pedals and same reflector.


----------



## SlurpeeKing

jackfish said:


> 2012 Motobecane LeChampion Titanium 53cm
> 
> 17.8 pounds with pedals and same reflector.


Mine is the exact same. 19.5# with saddle bag loaded.


----------



## equinoxx

equinoxx said:


> Le Champ Ti Heat (sram rival, mavic aksium wheelset) 51cm
> 
> 17.5 lbs out of the box without pedals.


Did some lightening to appease my inner weight-weenie...currently 15.8 lbs with pedals 

Upgrades included - wheels/tires, seatpost, saddle, brakes, skewers, pedals.


----------



## SlurpeeKing

equinoxx said:


> Did some lightening to appease my inner weight-weenie...currently 15.8 lbs with pedals
> 
> Upgrades included - wheels/tires, seatpost, saddle, brakes, skewers, pedals.


wow. 

can you provide some more details? actual products and total cost (if you dont mind)


----------



## equinoxx

SlurpeeKing said:


> wow.
> 
> can you provide some more details? actual products and total cost (if you dont mind)


Thomson masterpiece seatpost - $100
ebay carbon saddle - $60
(used) Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Race 10 wheelset - $315
Continental GP4000S tires - $106
(used) Zero Gravity Negative G brakes - $250
ebay titanium skewers - $40
(used) Sram Red 11-28 cassette - $130

I sold off the oem items I replaced to recoup a bit of money. The wheel/tire combo made the biggest weight difference. Anything after that is just chasing grams


----------



## spacejamz

2004 Windsor Falkirk I bought a from a Cycle Spectrum in Dallas 8 years ago...according to my luggage strap scale, she weighs 22 lbs...


----------



## RaptorTC

My Gravity Liberty X in size 55.5 came in at 20.6 lbs after I got her put together and got my bottle cages and heavy-ish pedals on. She's a bit lighter now as I've switched saddles.


----------



## S.O.B.

2012 Fantom Cross Team Ti.
Removed the Ritchey Cross Tires and added Schwalbe Durano (700x25), Thomson post, nashbar cages, Terry Fly saddle and Forte Carve pedals
20.05 lbs according to the shop. My new saddle (191g) and carbon post will have it ~19.8lbs soon. 
View attachment 263567


----------



## mattheis

2013 ti Inferno 51cm

15.94/ stock no pedels
16.53/ shimano spd / 2 bottle cages









(pre steerer cut & cages)


----------



## Bonn55ie

I wanted a bike to ride in adjacent neighborhoods and one that wouldn't crap out if I hopped a curb


----------



## flatsix911

Very nice! :thumbsup:



mattheis said:


> 2013 ti Inferno 51cm
> 
> 15.94/ stock no pedels
> 16.53/ shimano spd / 2 bottle cages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pre steerer cut & cages)


----------



## mattheis

Thanks flatsix. Ill get a new pic up with the steerer cut and a better camera. It looks much cleaner with a few adjustments.


----------



## MattintheCrown

Boss, man. That's the new Red, right? Sweet.


----------



## mattheis

MattintheCrown said:


> Boss, man. That's the new Red, right? Sweet.


Yep.


----------



## equinoxx

mattheis said:


> Yep.


I picked up new sram red crankset to replace the rival crankset on my Motobecane ti bike. I was contemplating whether I should return it as my rival crankset didn't really need replacing, I just couldn't pass up a good deal on the red crankset. After seeing your bike, I think the new crankset needs to be installed now


----------



## mattheis

equinoxx said:


> I picked up new sram red crankset to replace the rival crankset on my Motobecane ti bike. I was contemplating whether I should return it as my rival crankset didn't really need replacing, I just couldn't pass up a good deal on the red crankset. After seeing your bike, I think the new crankset needs to be installed now


Did you get the standard or the compact? I'm up in petoskey Michigan and kinda wishing I got a compact. I might throw mine on eBay to put towards a new set. Where did u find a deal?


----------



## bobmcee

*Ti Heat - 18.2 lbs 56 cm*

I have the 56cm Le Champion Ti Heat, with Rival wifli cassette and mavic askium race wheels. I switched out the tubes and tires (25C gatorskins).

With no pdeals - 18.2 lbs.


----------



## Tungty

Gravity 29FSXOne - heavy, 35 lbs maybe - can't weight yet because it is in pieces - broken in shipping


----------



## webdoctors

My Mercier Galaxy Tour size 46 cm is 10.5 kg with everything on it stock including pedals, reflectors, etc.

I did a rough measurement with my weight scale, but definitely reasonable to say its about 23 lbs.


----------



## TXsplash

*Motobecane Immortal Force 62cm*

62cm Immortal Force

17.5 lbs without the pedals

Love It! I jhust can't post pictures yet. This is my first post.


----------



## Craigster

OrangeClymer --

What year and version of Le Champion CF is yours? LTD? Ultegra components?

My brand new 2012 Motobecane Le Champion CF (Storm) -- with 105/Tiagra 4600 components weighs in at 20.3 lbs, with the included clipless pedals. 56" frame.


----------



## Arkadi

Motobecane LeChampion Ti, 59
Changes:
Custom 32 spoke, Ultegra hub wheels
Selle Italia saddle
K Wing Carbon bars
2 cages
Saddle bag
Garmin 500
Just under 20lbs.


----------



## Cqcumber

2011 Motobecane Sprint, 52cm
19.7lb out of box.
Since then I have had a few upgrades:
Forte Pro SL saddle
Speedplay Light Action pedals
Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race 13 Podium wheelset (saved 1.5lb!!!)
Added Cateye computer, 2 bottle cages, the bike currently is sitting at 18.2lb.


----------



## rainxman

2013 Motorbecane le champion ti rival 11-32 equipped 51 cm with two carbon fiber bottle cages 21 grams each, sigma computer, frame pump mount (without the pump), pedals, titanium skewers. Weight 18.5 pounds


----------



## JMAragon

2014 Motobecane Le Champion CF Pro 54 cm w/o pedals is 17.5 pounds. 18.2 pounds with the Wellgo pedals it came with. Those little bastards weigh almost 13 ounces. I am in the market for some speed plays.....


----------



## mattheis

*16.17lbs loaded* (51)
(105 spd sl's, carbon cages, garmin edge)


----------



## flatsix911

Well done!



mattheis said:


> *16.17lbs loaded* (51)
> (105 spd sl's, carbon cages, garmin edge)


----------



## mattheis

flatsix911 said:


> Well done!


Thanks. I was surprised how much lighter the Ritchey forks were compared to stock... especially when cut. As well as the Selle SLR over the stock Ritchey Pro saddle. 

Upgrades include:
Ritchey WCS Carbon fork
Ritchey WCS Carbon c260
Ritchey WCS Carbon seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Ti saddle
Sram XG 1090 cassette
Generic Ebay carbon cages

New Pics


----------



## mellowbob

My 53cm 2014 Le Champ SL Ti came in at 16.7 lbs with Speedplay pedals, bottle cage, Powertap and Edge 500 computer. This also includes upgrades to wheels, seatpost, seat, stem and handlebar.


----------



## johnpc

If the bathroom scale is to be believed, my 52cm Fantom Cross (Comp) Ti with Shimano A530 pedals comes out to 23lbs, as pictured. Everything else you see came stock. I'll be swapping out a few bits soon.

https://i.imgur.com/5QM7VQ5.jpg


----------



## mattheis

johnpc said:


> If the bathroom scale is to be believed, my 52cm Fantom Cross (Comp) Ti with Shimano A530 pedals comes out to 23lbs, as pictured. Everything else you see came stock. I'll be swapping out a few bits soon.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5QM7VQ5.jpg


Nice shot and bike, is that the conservatory in Columbus?


----------



## johnpc

Yep, it is. Are you from around here?


----------



## mattheis

Yeah, I'm up in New Albany. Have you found anywhere to take it off road yet? I've taken mine up to alum creek and rode the mtb trails but it was a rough ride without suspension. I'm trying to find a nice dirt/gravel trail but not finding much in the area.


----------



## ltuw2000

*2016 Super Strada Ultegra*

19.55 pounds Stock No Pedals

54 Size 2016 Super Strada

Frame New Semi-Compact, DoubleButted/HandCrafted aluminum 

Fork Kinesis StraightBlade 12K CARBON Fiber 1.125 inch steerer

SHIMANO FRONT DERAILLEUR, FD-6800 ULTEGRA Shifters

SHIMANO SHIFT/BRAKE LEVER, ST-6800, ULTEGRA 22 Speed

Brake Calipers TEKTRO R540 

SHIMANO INTEGRATED WITH ST-6800 Levers

MAVIC AKSIUM M11 700C ALLOY 

Crank FSA Gossamer Compact 50x34T

SHIMANO CASSETTE, CS-6800, ULTEGRA, 11-S

Saddle Racing Turbo with comfort slot 
Seatpost Ritchey OE 2 BOLTS, 6061 ALLOY 
Stem Ritchey Comp 4Axis, Threadless Aluminum
Ritchey Biomax Butted Aluminum Ergo Bar
Tires/Tubes MAVIC Yksion 700x25c


----------



## mikeyp.1

I bought the Windsor Knight also aluminum with shimano 6800 has ultegra drivetrain except for fsa crank and the lousy tectro brakes,improved a lot with dura ace 900 shoes and pads-it was 200 les than the super strada and I knew I would be raiding my parts bin and be rid of some cheaper parts now it has Ritchey pro stem and seat post,Veulta Corsa Light wheels with vittoria 28cm tires nashbar fr1 saddle.A size 56,with pedals,bottle cage and the little goodie that holds the seat pack 19.3 lbs.You know its a good deal when BD raises the price 100 right after you buy it!-a fun roadster for $798.


----------



## Hiro11

Bike 1: 2013 size 53 Le Champ TI frame. 1,340g for the frame with the seatpost clamp. The fork was about 550g uncut. I have it built up at about 18 lbs right now with some fairly nice stuff but nothing really fancy.

Bike 2: 2014 size 53 Mercier Kilo WT. Replaced the wheels with some slightly nicer 32 spoke Vueltas and mounted SKS fenders and Elite cages. Heavy 32MM tires. Otherwise stock. ~28 lbs. This is a lot for a single speed but it's a cheap bike and it's very tough.

Bike 3: 2016 19" Boris the Evil Brut Sprung. Fatbike with Bluto fork, XT, 4.7" Vee Bulldozers on Mulefut wheels, SRAM hydro brakes. I set the tires up tubeless, everything else stock. ~31 lbs. This is about right for an alloy fattie with a Bluto. The Bluto alone weighs 4 lbs.

Bike 4: 2016 size 56 Turino Team. Ultegra, WTB wheels, hydro disc brakes. I'm going to mount 36mm Clement MSOs on it, set up tubeless. TBD, on order (matte black doesn't ship until late July). I'm betting ~22-23 lbs due to the heavy wheels and tires. Also, I'll bet the frame isn't exactly a flyweight.

/as you can tell, I like BD bikes a great deal.


----------



## flatsix911

I just saw this new bike listed on BD ... wonder if it is under 15 lbs?

*SRAM Red eTap 11 Speed, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels, Ritchey WCS Bar, Stem and Post*
 Titanium Road Bikes | Roadbikes - Motobecane Le Champion Team Ti


----------



## sis8

*Does anyone know the weight of 2016 Motobecane Le Champion CF Di2, 52 cm?*

I am looking into moving up from my current Le Champion CF Ltd 2012, 54 cm. That comes in about 18.8 lbs with the Wellgo pedals. Thanks.


----------



## chibi

sis8 said:


> I am looking into moving up from my current Le Champion CF Ltd 2012, 54 cm. That comes in about 18.8 lbs with the Wellgo pedals. Thanks.


My 47 cm with 11-28 Cassette weights 18.16 lbs.


----------



## jeffrey j

2017 54cm Le Champion CF LTD with Ultegra came in at 17.6 lbs (stock build, no pedals)


----------



## systemBuilder

*Bike weights - Mercier Corvus AL - 2012 and 2014*

These measurements are taken on a japanese digital bathroom scale. These are scratch & dent bikes from www.bikelisland.com - the BD scratch & dent website (I had to add parts to complete each bike):








54" 2012 Mercier Corvus AL #11 - net $840
30sp Ultegra 6700 gears, Kinesis 7005 DB AL + Carbon Fork
Burgundy color, flat (level) top tube
+ Alex ALX-220 (not-stock) wheels, 1910 grams
+ Vittoria Rubino Pro Tires (upgrade from Michelin Dynamic Sport)
=== stuff I changed is below ====
+ Ultegra 6700 brake calipers
+ 270gm Wellgo r104 silver/black road pedals
= 21.2 lbs








56" 2014 Mercier Corvus AL #13 - net $1045
30sp Ultegra 6700 gears, Kinesis 7005 DB AL + Carbon Fork Neon Orange color, sloping (compact) top tube
+ Shimano WH-500 (stock) wheels, 1884 grams
=== stuff I changed is below ===
+ Vittoria Rubino Pro Tires (came with $5 tires - knobby+kenda)
+ Ultegra 6700 brake calipers
+ 270gm Wellgo r104 silver/black road pedals + plastic clips/straps
= 22.0 lbs

The bikes have HEAVY seatposts (350gm Kalloy) and HEAVY saddles (WTB Speed Comp 369gm). These scratch and dent bikes had the worst possible pedals (wholesale $5?), seatpost (wholesale $8), and saddles ($15?), so I am no longer sure I got such a great deal. I expect the mega-exo bottom bracket to fail rather quickly ($15), and I am investing $60 per bike to lose 250 grams from the saddles & seatposts, I hope to recover some of my investment by selling off the leftover parts.

- Don Gillies
Palo Alto, CA, USA


----------

